# A new Princess....



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

well, that's what you call a queen in waiting isn't it 
I'd like you to meet my new young lady, 6 weeks old and incredibly cheeky 
http://flickr.com/gp/lymorelynn/x9376v
She isn't registered yet and I may change the name I had chosen for her. She is staying after her slave to be was sadly made redundant.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh my, oh my - so a home grown queen!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Yes indeed  The lilac point girl that I wanted from Mai Tai's first litter and here she is in the last one :001_wub:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Arrh isn't she a sweet heart how lovely.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

All these beautiful babies are making me quite broody 
She looks so squeezie :001_wub: and very huggable Lyn


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

It's so exciting having a home grown queen - I so want one! Lynn you have to show now - it's your prefix so do it!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'll have to wait for one of Pasha's babies to show. I can't show Mai Tai's because of silver oriental in her pedigree - one of the GCCF's odd rulings


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> I'll have to wait for one of Pasha's babies to show. I can't show Mai Tai's because of silver oriental in her pedigree - one of the GCCF's odd rulings


She is so lovely Lynn! I can't. Wait to watch her grow and find out more about her cheeky personality!

What will her pet name be?

One day ill understand 'silver in pedigree' for me it's like the off side rule!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

SOme breeds are allowed to have silver in their pedigree and some (like Siamese aren't) though it is a bit of a silly rule - as silver is dominant and so it should be fairly easy to see - but at the same time you only need one silver hair to have the gene and Siamese aren;'t meant to be silver - so they have the no show rule. Once there is a gene test for silver this should help lots.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

spid said:


> SOme breeds are allowed to have silver in their pedigree and some (like Siamese aren't) though it is a bit of a silly rule - as silver is dominant and so it should be fairly easy to see - but at the same time you only need one silver hair to have the gene and Siamese aren;'t meant to be silver - so they have the no show rule. Once there is a gene test for silver this should help lots.


Ok, I. Need it broken down into plain steps 

One of Mai Tai's grand parents/great grandparents was a silver oriental and so carries the silver gene?

With so many breeders now mixing and matching orientals and Siamese, surely orientals will Carry the gene? Are you sure every single pedigree is scrutinised for silver?

The Gccf baffles me. Surely the cat in front of the judge matters not what is on a bit of paper from a few generations ago?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

You can send them to me, silvers are allowed here 

Congrats, she's beautiful


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh my goodness, she is adorable!!!

When I looked at the photo I saw the first word "Olympus" and thought that's what her name was!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

LouiseH said:


> Oh my goodness, she is adorable!!!
> 
> When I looked at the photo I saw the first word "Olympus" and thought that's what her name was!


That would be a great name for her! :biggrin:

She is very cute! :thumbup1:


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Treaclesmum said:


> That would be a great name for her! :biggrin:
> 
> She is very cute! :thumbup1:


...... perhaps Olympia  Lynne Absolutely gorgeous little girl


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

She is scrumptious.:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Good things come to she who waits....She is lovely.


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh, she is so beautiful!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww she is gorgeous, and as said well worth the wait........._


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

She is adorable, glad you are keeping her.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

tincan said:


> ...... perhaps Olympia  Lynne Absolutely gorgeous little girl


That's what I was thinking, too.....


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

MollyMilo said:


> One of Mai Tai's grand parents/great grandparents was a silver oriental and so carries the silver gene?


Silver can't be carried, it's dominant. Either the cat is silver or then it isn't, and can't carry it either. That's why it's an odd rule.


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

I was thinking of the name Winky as she is slightly winking in the photo. Either way she is beautiful.

I have never really taken to Orientals etc (sorry everyone) but she is a cutie pie. I may have to rethink my thinking lol


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

:001_wub: :001_wub: she's beautiful Lynne  I'm so glad you are keeping her  

Looking forward to watching her grow up and hearing all about her


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

NorthernDarkness said:


> Silver can't be carried, it's dominant. Either the cat is silver or then it isn't, and can't carry it either. That's why it's an odd rule.


Ok, I'm even more confused now! Not going to think about this anymore as it's hurting my head 

Back to the gorgeous princess!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh, now isn't this fabulous!


----------



## lisajjl1 (Jun 23, 2010)

She looks lovely, love her colour and admit to being more than a tad jealous.....I have hoped for princesses just like this and always got princes!


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Oh what a little lovely!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

aww she is gorgeous! :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

lisajjl1 said:


> She looks lovely, love her colour and admit to being more than a tad jealous.....I have hoped for princesses just like this and always got princes!


I only had handsome princes too so I am very pleased to be able to keep this little sweetie. In keeping with my Lovehearts theme I will be registering her as Lambchop My Girl - what else could it have been;-) I think it's my husband's turn to choose her home name so will decide that later. Thank you all for your lovely comments

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

She's beautiful :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Yet another Little Lynnie Lovely!!!! 

Too cute, jest far tooooooooo cute!! :001_wub:

.


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

Gorgeous girly what more can i say.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

Ohh Ohhh Ohh she is beaut!!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

GingerJasper said:


> I was thinking of the name Winky as she is slightly winking in the photo. Either way she is beautiful.
> 
> I have never really taken to Orientals etc (sorry everyone) but she is a cutie pie. I may have to rethink my thinking lol


Shhh - she's a Siamese not an Oriental!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> Ok, I'm even more confused now! Not going to think about this anymore as it's hurting my head
> 
> Back to the gorgeous princess!


In the GCCF Siamese can only be shown if there is no Silver within 5 generations. So, if you have a Siamese who is the offspring of a Siamese and a Silver Oriental, you have to keep breeding to Siamese or non-silver Orientals to get far enough from the Silver cat to get a cat that could be shown. The same is true of bi-colours.

However if a gene test for silver comes along hopfully some things about this will change.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

OrientalSlave said:


> In the GCCF Siamese can only be shown if there is no Silver within 5 generations. So, if you have a Siamese who is the offspring of a Siamese and a Silver Oriental, you have to keep breeding to Siamese or non-silver Orientals to get far enough from the Silver cat to get a cat that could be shown. The same is true of bi-colours.
> 
> However if a gene test for silver comes along hopfully some things about this will change.


The silver gene has been identified I believe so hopefully there will be a test before too long :thumbup: Otherwise I have 3 more generations to go


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

:crying: lyn - I cant get into that pic :crying: and see her


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh I'm sorry  I had been using photbucket but have nearly used up all my free allowance so I tried Flikr. I'll do a little thumbnail pic just for you


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Oh I'm sorry  I had been using photbucket but have nearly used up all my free allowance so I tried Flikr. I'll do a little thumbnail pic just for you
> View attachment 111475


Oooooooooooooooooooh I want

She id just gorgeous xxxxxxxx

Photobucket - free allowance - I thought it wss totally free


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

No  You only get a certain amount - quite a lot, I've got hundreds of pictures on there - but then you have to pay if you want any more.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> In the GCCF Siamese can only be shown if there is no Silver within 5 generations. So, if you have a Siamese who is the offspring of a Siamese and a Silver Oriental, you have to keep breeding to Siamese or non-silver Orientals to get far enough from the Silver cat to get a cat that could be shown. The same is true of bi-colours.
> 
> However if a gene test for silver comes along hopfully some things about this will change.


Ok I think I am begining to grasp this 

Then I started thinking about the cystic fibrosis gene in humans. That can be carried for generations, Then suddenly pop up Why does the silver gene and bi colour gene disappear at 5 in Siamese?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Silver isn't carried, one parent must be silver to produce

5 generations is when a cat is pure for many breeds


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> Ok I think I am begining to grasp this
> 
> Then I started thinking about the cystic fibrosis gene in humans. That can be carried for generations, Then suddenly pop up Why does the silver gene and bi colour gene disappear at 5 in Siamese?


CF in humans is recessive - like blue eyes - you have to inherit it from both people to be affected. It can pop up after ages because it's recessive. There is a test for it now, which can help those with affected relatives in their reproductive choices.

Silver is dominant - always expressed - and in theory you can get select the offspring of the silver that don't have it and bob's your uncle.

However there is a belief that sometimes it gets expressed so faintly this can't be done, and/or it's harder to do with Siamese than with other breeds. Hence the policy. Same with bicolour.

A gene test for either of these should allow the registration policy to be amended - to keep the '5 generations' bit, but add 'or is tested clear of Silver', 'or is tested clear of white spotting & gloving'. Added 'gloving' as there is a belief the genes at work in Birmans are different.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> CF in humans is recessive - like blue eyes - you have to inherit it from both people to be affected. It can pop up after ages because it's recessive. There is a test for it now, which can help those with affected relatives in their reproductive choices.
> 
> Silver is dominant - always expressed - and in theory you can get select the offspring of the silver that don't have it and bob's your uncle.
> 
> ...


Aaah It's gone in! 
I'm so grateful for your explanation.

The silver testing will defiantly be beneficial to the breeding world.

Thank you breeders for all your time on this matter


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Lynn your little baby girl is gorgeous :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:

Viv xx


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

Oh my......




She is just too cute for words:001_wub:


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Lynn, your little girlie is beautiful, I love her pedigree name too and the fact you are keeping to the sweetheart theme. Has your husband decided on her pet name yet?


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

she is gorgeous, so sad for the person who was having her, but so pleased for you!!!

my suggestion is Ariadne


----------

